# 'Just desserts' for Swiss drivers (BBC News)



## Yrys (18 Jul 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/6904983.stm



> Traffic police in Switzerland have been handing out sweet rewards during a 24-hour "thank you" to safe drivers.
> 
> Motorists in the western region of Fribourg can expect a traditional gift of Swiss chocolate - but only if they pass roadside checks. The aim is to reward good drivers, many of whom may have been pulled over more than once during a six-month campaign in the wake of a number of accidents. The 100g chocolate bars are embossed with the police force coat of arms.
> 
> ...



Miam !


----------

